# points and Condenser



## Higgins11 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a model L with a Wico magneto 


can i buy points for it at the local Napa or autoparts store? 

if so anybody have a part number?


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I've never had any dealings with these people but it looks as if they might be able to help you.

http://www.magnetoparts.com/wico_rot.htm


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Take the old points and condenser with you, napa should have em


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

try gravelyparts.com


----------

